# Palin Popularity High Despite Latest News



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> *Hovering At 60 Percent At Home; Negative News On Extended Family, Acquaintances Not Hurting Her.*


Can you blame us? I mean come on, look at that punim....























Sarah Palin insists she's been focusing on one thing -- governing Alaska -- since the presidential election.

But, observes Early Show national correspondent Hattie Kauffman, it's been hard to ignore the negative headlines swirling around her extended family and acquaintances in recent weeks.

Eyebrows were raised when Levi Johnston, the ex-fiancé of Palin's daughter, Bristol, and father of their son, Tripp, told Tyra Banks on Banks' talk show he's "pretty sure" the Alaska governor knew he and Bristol were having sex.

Johnston also admitted, after some prodding by Banks, that he and Bristol only practiced safe sex "most of the time."

He also claims Bristol has been refusing to let him take their baby, Tripp, out alone, a charge flatly denied by the Palin family. A spokesperson calls the claims "flat-out lies, gross exaggeration, and even distortion of their relationship."

Bristol herself told Fox News abstinence "isn't realistic" for teens.

Word came last month that Bristol and Johnston had broken up.

Another piece of negative news hitting close to home involved the recent arrest on felony burglary charges in Palin's hometown of Wasilla, Alaska of her sister-in-law.

Ted Turcott told Kauffman he was home alone when he heard a stranger enter his home. So he hid in the bathroom with a gun.

"I said, 'Lady, you're in big trouble," ' Turcott recalled for Kauffman. "I kept telling her to sit down and she didn't listen. She was the coolest woman you've ever seen in your life."

Add to the personal drama a political hit from former running mate John McCain, who hedged on endorsing her for the 2012 Republican presidential nomination when given the chance on "Meet he Press" last month, saying he'd "have to see who the candidates are and what the situation is at the time."

Back in December, Levi Johnston's mother was hit with six felony drug charges in Alaska.

So, is all this airing of Palin-related real and alleged dirty laundry drown out her political message?

Pollster Ivan Moore told Kauffman Palin "brought this all on herself by making her kids an issue last year."

But, adds Kauffman, Palins' approval rating is over 60 percent in Alaska, so she's hardly out in the cold among her home state's voters.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

She really does it for me...


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

If the sheeple can vote for Obama just because he's a minority, then I reserve the right to vote for Palin in 2012 because she's HOT.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Harley387 said:


> If the sheeple can vote for Obama just because he's a minority, then I reserve the right to vote for Palin in 2012 because she's HOT.


There's lots of hot women, but with Palin it's a combination of the brains, the attitude, the ideology, and her conservative principles.

And, she's hot.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> There's lots of hot women, but with Palin it's a combination of the brains, the attitude, the ideology, and her conservative principles.
> 
> And, she's hot.


Yup....and shes hot.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Palin/Jindal sounds like a good ticket for me....hell let them share the president-role


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Just yummy.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

7costanza said:


> She really does it for me...





Harley387 said:


> If the sheeple can vote for Obama just because he's a minority, then I reserve the right to vote for Palin in 2012 because she's HOT.


 :dito:



Delta784 said:


> There's lots of hot women, but with Palin it's a combination of the brains, the attitude, the ideology, and her conservative principles. And, she's hot.


You said it buddy, the total package..
Palin and Michele Bachmann are my 2 favorite conservo-babes...




kttref said:


> Palin/Jindal sounds like a good ticket for me....hell let them share the president-role


He's not grabbing me yet. I don't know what it is, but something tells me he's not ready for prime time.



dcs2244 said:


> Just yummy.


 Exceptionally well said as always D!


----------



## slainte (Feb 9, 2007)

the glasses alone do it for me.........gotta send the wife for an exam and pray for the best.























Sarah Palin insists she's been focusing on one thing -- governing Alaska -- since the presidential election.

But, observes Early Show national correspondent Hattie Kauffman, it's been hard to ignore the negative headlines swirling around her extended family and acquaintances in recent weeks.

Eyebrows were raised when Levi Johnston, the ex-fiancé of Palin's daughter, Bristol, and father of their son, Tripp, told Tyra Banks on Banks' talk show he's "pretty sure" the Alaska governor knew he and Bristol were having sex.

Johnston also admitted, after some prodding by Banks, that he and Bristol only practiced safe sex "most of the time."

He also claims Bristol has been refusing to let him take their baby, Tripp, out alone, a charge flatly denied by the Palin family. A spokesperson calls the claims "flat-out lies, gross exaggeration, and even distortion of their relationship."

Bristol herself told Fox News abstinence "isn't realistic" for teens.

Word came last month that Bristol and Johnston had broken up.

Another piece of negative news hitting close to home involved the recent arrest on felony burglary charges in Palin's hometown of Wasilla, Alaska of her sister-in-law.

Ted Turcott told Kauffman he was home alone when he heard a stranger enter his home. So he hid in the bathroom with a gun.

"I said, 'Lady, you're in big trouble," ' Turcott recalled for Kauffman. "I kept telling her to sit down and she didn't listen. She was the coolest woman you've ever seen in your life."

Add to the personal drama a political hit from former running mate John McCain, who hedged on endorsing her for the 2012 Republican presidential nomination when given the chance on "Meet he Press" last month, saying he'd "have to see who the candidates are and what the situation is at the time."

Back in December, Levi Johnston's mother was hit with six felony drug charges in Alaska.

So, is all this airing of Palin-related real and alleged dirty laundry drown out her political message?

Pollster Ivan Moore told Kauffman Palin "brought this all on herself by making her kids an issue last year."

But, adds Kauffman, Palins' approval rating is over 60 percent in Alaska, so she's hardly out in the cold among her home state's voters.[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm glad to hear she's still popular despite the latest news.

I'm a straight chick so I wouldn't exactly say that I think she's hot . . . but I definitely think she's a hot ticket!!!!

I'll vote for her, for sure.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

Is this the best the Left can do? Now that the "attack Bush" strategy has proven flaccid, they switch to "attack Palin" to distract everyone from how bad Barry has been doing?

Pretty pathetic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> He's not grabbing me yet. I don't know what it is, but something tells me he's not ready for prime time.


I'm not feeling good about Jindal, either.

Perhaps he can change my mind in the next 2-3 years, but I thought his rebuttal speech absolutely sucked. I would be very happy with a Romney/Palin ticket, as it stands now.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I'm not feeling good about Jindal, either.
> 
> Perhaps he can change my mind in the next 2-3 years, but I thought his rebuttal speech absolutely sucked. I would be very happy with a Romney/Palin ticket, as it stands now.


I'd bet hard cash you're going to see either Palin or Jindal as part of the ticket, either way.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Here she is in her new home video!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

j809 said:


> Here she is in her new home video!!


The real Palin is much better looking.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yes, this one has been cock slapped more than a few times in her life.!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> The real Palin is much better looking.


Agreed.

*This is a BAG:*








+

*This is a BABE:*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Agreed...but until the home tape is released....Nailin Palin will do


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

When the time comes in four years (or less) I sure hope you guys put your money where your mouths and little brains are.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

MILF


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

LongKnife56 said:


> When the time comes in four years (or less) I sure hope you guys put your money where your mouths and _*little brains*_ are.


Let us know how your wallet is doing by then... and stand by for the assault knife ban.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

She still has more on the ball, and more balls, than President Obama, the Teleprompter Messiah.


----------

